

Stuff is Hard - Linell
http://thelinell.com/2014/03/27/stuff-is-hard/

======
timrosenblatt
I could have written this article so much better in so much less time. ;)

Seriously, great explanation of complexity. This is a good read for software
engineers and product managers. The number of times I see folks ask for
something and expect that it is simple b/c they don't understand the nuance in
some things.

You've also uncovered one of the reasons that a great project manager is a
patient person, and often will have experience writing code. These are the
folks who understand that small changes can require large changes under the
hood. The _really_ great ones understand how to take this into account and
make requests that consider the risk and complexity, along with the utility of
a feature.

I hope you make the front page. Upvoted.

